# Side Effect vs. Adverse Reaction



## jessv1910 (Aug 15, 2013)

Someone told me that we do not report the E code identifying the drug when the doctor states "side effect". She said that you only code the condition such as "rash" and no e code. She also said that when the doctor states "adverse reaction due to the medication" then you would code the condition and the drug causing it. Is this correct? I have alsways code the e code identifying the drug as therapeutic use whe reported as side effect or adverse effect. Have I been doing it wrong all this time? Please help!!!


----------



## dtricia (Aug 16, 2013)

*Adverse Effects*

My old AHIMA Basic Coding Handbook says it is correct coding to use the Ecode for adverse reactions , which can happen for a variety of reasons: cumulative effect, hypersensitivity or allergic reaction, synergistic reaction to another drug, side effects. 
ICD9 often has a symptom code specific to drug reaction. And often the book will tell you to add the Ecode.
I use Ecode often as well.
Tricia D
Providence Oncology


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 16, 2013)

Side effects and adverse effect are 2 ways of saying the same thing


----------



## jessv1910 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you Tricia and Debra! I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one reporting the side effect and adverse reaction the same way and reporting the E code to identify the substance causing the condition. Do you or anybody else happen to know if there is a coding clinic or something that I can refer this person to (She happens to be my supervisor)?


----------



## chaimz (Apr 20, 2017)

According to PEDIAA:

Side Effect and Adverse Effect are two terms that are often used in the field of medicine. Though these two terms look similar, there is a distinct difference between side effect and adverse effect. The main difference between side effect and adverse effect is, a side effect can be either harmful or beneficial while an adverse effect is typically harmful and undesirable. In addition, adverse effects are more severe and life-threatening than side effects.

So to sum it up according to PEDIAA: Side effect is "In Addition To" and Adverse effect is "harmful".

With that said, If they doctor states side effect, better to not code it as an adverse effect.


----------

